# Overnight at Dunkerque



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Looking at the car park at Dunkerque docks (for DFDS ferry) via Google earth, it appears they have closed the car park by placing huge stones all around. Has anyone overnighted recently there please?
Marion and Mike


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Why bother parking up at that noisy port when there is a nice aire along the road at Gravelines.
seamus.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

In response to original post - no, there is no problem with parking at the port in the car-park in front of the DFDS offices - was there a couple of weeks ago.

Agree that the Gravelines Aire is an acceptable alternative however I wouldnt say that it is much quieter when the fishermen turn up at some ungodly hour to prepare their trawlers and boats!!!

Be careful where you park at Gravelines - do NOT park on the quayside where the yellow line is painted along the kerb...you risk severe 'displeasure' from the fishermen if you do.......

HTH
Carl


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Still OK to park at the booking office car park - well it was last night!

Entrance is via the lane immediately to the right of the lane to check in for the ferry - the huge stones are a long way off.


----------

